# Question on FX6 - micro bubbles



## joeyo (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey Fish Fan!

I have a new FX6 and have been using it for about 3 months. about 3 weeks ago I started noticing micro bubbles coming out of my output hose. I turned it off and opened it up and noticed that the water was only at about 3/4 high. I'm not leaking, but somewhere air is getting into the line from the input side correct?

I filled it to remedy the issue, and then on my next cleaning, I have the same issue. I clean this every 3 weeks. Is that too frequent?

I have a blue filter sponge on top, ceramic rings in both trays in the middle section, and two coarse sponge in the bottom. The half circle coarse sponges are in each tray as normal.

I'm loosing water in the canister, if there are no water leaks but air is getting introduced. Could this be a gasket issue?

Please share your knowledge to assist me with this.

Thanks! Joe


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Usually micro bubbles on FX series filters are due to the intake rubber connection not being a couple inches below the water level, sags in the hoses or clogged media.


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

Deeda is spot on here. I would check your connections and tighten them down as well. Any hose clamps should be checked to ensure air is not making its way in at those points.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

When I start seeing bubbles like that, it's usually ready for a cleaning. That being said my FX5 is ran as mechanical filtration with filter floss in each center tray.


----------

